# 3 new hens



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Picked up three new hens. 2 about 6 months and 1 about 3 months (what I was told). One I was told was a wyandotte. The other 2 I don't know. Assuming they're wyandotte crosses maybe. Any ideas?


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

The black one with the white striping also has feathered feet.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am not sure but they are pretty hens. The black w/ white stripes looks like a reverse light brahma. I guess that would be a dark brahma.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice little poullets. I hope they serve you well.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Well my two reds are used to us and come running looking for treats. The three new hens are scared to death of us. Won't eat any treats. The black one isn't even eating the crumbles. The black one flew into the woods yesterday so I spent a half hour finding and returning her. My small red is doing a little pecking but it really hasn't been that bad. Knock on wood.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking birds. im getting 3 more in january, cant wait.


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 30, 2012)

The hen on the right in photo 3 looks like a Silver Spangled Hamburg, one of the breeds that I raise. Hens have a smaller rose comb and lay small to medium whit eggs.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Pretty sure the black/white one is a wyandotte. Just not sure about the black one with white neck stripes.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

the hen on the left in pic #3 could be an austrolorp
so looks like 1 i have here in my coop


----------

